# here's my preliminary plans, please input



## budculese (Feb 23, 2010)

ok i'm making my closet 4x4x6 down from 4x4x8 as after researching bigger is not necessarily better when it come to smoke ,the walls will be ceiling white as it looks whiter than just plain flat white . the floor will be alum foil . my light will be 1 250 hps and 4 2ft 2 bulb floro's (need a wattage here please) soil will be from my garden (i only do organic and my veggies grow very well) 4-6 night crawlers added for there nute value . 5 gallon bucket for grow pot . i will be putting in a thermometer and drilling 1/2 holes as needed to get temp right they'll vent into my bedroom . a small osso fan for circulation  . i'm starting out with fem aurora indica from 2 bean banks just to be safe . so what do you think? will the room support 2-3 plants? any input on any of these ideas will be welcomed with open arms! and thank you!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

IMO you will need at least a 600 watt HID(MH or HPS) to give you 5000 lumens per square foot. :aok: on the ceiling paint. Instead of the Alum foil (don't need light reflect bak at the buttoms of leaves/plant) I would get 6mil plastic and double or triple layer the floor going 6 inches up on each wall.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

-Way more light  
-Fresh air intake and exhaust are a must, hope there is a plan instead of 1/2" hole drilled in
-Confused about your no flate white, just white?
-Sounds like you have green thumb for gardening, the plant will need more than a couple worms throughout cycle.
-Look into T5's for vegging

All I can think of now. I need coffee and maybe a toke. Will check back in. Gl


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2010)

Ceiling white *is* whiter than "plain white" which is really B2--2 shots of black pigment in it.  Just make sure it's flat.

Why are you bringing the ceiling down?  Bigger may not be better--I guess--but taller is definitely better when stretch pushes your lights up.  And if you're having sucess, you'll wanna go for some decent lighting eventually.

Lowe's sells cheap 4X8 sheets of flat white plastic about the thickness of a plastic sign--use that for the floor instead.

The only other issues I'm seeing right now are 1) I don't think you've got enough venting to stay cool--1/2" holes aren't gonna cut it.  2) I'd be really cautious about bringing in hitch-hikers from your garden--mites, flies, Botrytis.

Keep asking those good questions and you'll make it.  Luck and peace.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

all of the above are great and informative posts:yeahthat:


----------



## moaky (Feb 23, 2010)

ya your gonna need more air flow the 1/2 inch wholes might work as passive intake.  i would just make a 4 x 14 inch passive intake with a foundation vent.  and for your outake you need at least 115 cfm's to clear that room.  even a cheap bathroom hamster cage fan only does 85cfm's.  hardware stores carry cheap inline booster fans that are a little louder but move about 160 cfm's
that would be about 30 US.
look at this. hxxp://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100067594/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
if you dont know and your new just replace the xx with tt (no live links on this site) well you've come to the right place. the people on this site have alot of experience.  good luck.  ready for your grow journal


----------

